# Ghillie Suit idea any thoughts?



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I bought a set from Wal Mart on sale for $10 each piece. Bug screen lining, great for skeeters and black flies, had a face screen, but it was too dark, so I replaced it with a lighter one.


----------



## Hoyt Newbie (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow $10? Have any idea what the brand-name was?


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Bass Pro is running an on-line add right now for a Redhead "Be the Tree" camo suit for $70. Comes as near a Ghillie suit as I've seen.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Vermont Barre army navy store has ghillie suits as well as materials and net jacket that you would add your own stuff to.

Paul


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

there have been a couple great threads in here about making one. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1152224
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1083905


CenterfireSystems has one ready to ship for $60
http://www.centerfiresystems.com/S-0092_93.aspx


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is my attempt
I took a regular camo outfit and cut out leaf patterns from a foam backed velcro material. The foam makes the fabric some what stiff and more leaf like. After paining them with Acrylic latex pain to give them a mottled color and added leaf vanes and details with a sharpie I sewed them onto the jacket and hat where I wanted. I also stuffed them through the holes of my bows riser. One thing I don't like about the commercial suites is that they have stuff hanging off of the areas where the bows string goes during the shot. If you have ever hit your pocket or gotten hung up on any other piece of clothing you know how disastrous that can be to accuracy. So on my suit most of the leaves are on by draw arm and shoulder to avoid any chance the string could catch a leaf. I also tried to cover any straight edges on the Jacket. There is very few things that are perfectly straight in nature so it tends to stand out a bit so I do my best to mask it. I think this little bit of texture on the edges goes a long way to making you blend into the surroundings. Even in my less than perfectly groomed landscaping it helps me blend in. It probably would help if I had my gloves on too.

Anyway you get the idea...


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Look up qad sneaky leaf. I used it on top of my cableas ghille suit. It's comes with a 100 pin on fabric leaves for about $12. Work really good to Finish it off


----------



## Hoyt Newbie (Sep 9, 2014)

ribsyj said:


> Look up qad sneaky leaf. I used it on top of my cableas ghille suit. It's comes with a 100 pin on fabric leaves for about $12. Work really good to Finish it off


Hmm. That stuff is pretty cool! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought a camo top and pants from the Army/Navy store, then went to wal-mart. and bought a hunting blind roll. like $10.00. it has leafy type cut-outs in it . Then just cut pieces off and sewed it the suit, also got a camo boonie hat to go along with. later added some pieces of brown and green burlap to it. some fresh pieces of local vegetation. stuffed some sagebrush in the cargo pockets to help with masking my order. and as proved to be quite effective in fooling muleys and turbo goats.


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

I can get actual guillie suits at fleet farm for around $50


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Well I will have to check the brand, but i think it was a clearance. Its perfect for my area cause our seasons are in hot weather at times. Keep the normal season weather in mind when making yours. I too have one of WalMarts leaf blind cloths and keep it in my pack. Makes it real easy to set up an impromptu ground blind.


----------



## Hoyt Newbie (Sep 9, 2014)

Bowfinger63 said:


> I bought a camo top and pants from the Army/Navy store, then went to wal-mart. and bought a hunting blind roll. like $10.00. it has leafy type cut-outs in it . Then just cut pieces off and sewed it the suit, also got a camo boonie hat to go along with. later added some pieces of brown and green burlap to it. some fresh pieces of local vegetation. stuffed some sagebrush in the cargo pockets to help with masking my order. and as proved to be quite effective in fooling muleys and turbo goats.


 Sounds like what I'm talking about. Got any pics? Would be very much appreciated!


----------



## alaska_av8r (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish I had pictures but I made one years ago for turkey hunting. I used fishnet sized mesh to make a long waisted jacket that you put on from the rear, like a barbers cape. I designed it so it could be rolled up and secured with Velcro, and fastened it to a belt. A guille is very hot to wear during warm weather, so with it fastened to the belt, it hung right about my belly button in front. To put it on, you grabbed two Velcro straps and pulled it unfolded, then slide arms in sleeves and it's on. Took bout 5 seconds. For the foliage I cut different width strips of burlap, rip stop camo, other dark cloth and sewed them to netting. Next I got it wet and rolled it around in dirt and leaves and let it dry. I had a buddy laugh at me going to all that trouble but I bet him $20 he couldn't find me. I won after he nearly stepped on me twice. They are fun to make and amazing in the field, just don't ever wash them with more than a water hose and let hang to dry, the worse they look the better they blend.


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

I sewed pieces of camo netting ( used to cover tanks) from army surplus. Then cut them so could run fingers thru them as so branches would not snag in them.


----------



## Aeneiad (Jan 8, 2014)

I've made a number of 'G' suits for real world applications and although there is some great advice on this thread. What application are going to be using the suit for? Are you going to be stalking with it? Are you going to be stationary on the ground or in a stand? Are you going to be using it only for bow hunting or gun hunting as well? These type of questions are going to help you come up with a good design for your suit.

The most important thing to remember is a ghillie suit is just a base. You need to add natural vegetation to your suit to make it really effective otherwise you'll look like just a giant mound of burlap out in the woods. Burlap also 'shines' until it's broken in. If you look closely at the pictures in the other threads, you can see that the burlap is reflecting light. The best way to prevent this is after the suit is made, drag it behind your car down a gravel or dirt road, then find a good mud puddle and crawl through it with the suit on. 

A few other pieces of advice. Rather than painting the burlap, get clothing dye and dye the burlap. Paint leaves an odor. Mix all your jute (burlap) together and tie it to your net, this will help prevent any type of patterns. A US Army issue desert smock is a good base. It's large enough that it fits over a warm jacket and it's long enough to sit on. An Army issue yeti net is about the best net a person can use. Another way to use the yeti net is to tie the jute directly to use it as a screen. A lot of jute on the front of ghillie suit is going to get you in trouble with the strings on your bow. Start with a basic suit first and find out what works or doesn't work. Once you have figured out what changes you need to make, then build your good suit.


----------



## Hoyt Newbie (Sep 9, 2014)

Some great advice! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kohannah (Oct 16, 2014)

Made mine this past winter. Started with 3xl shirt so I can wear a sweatshirt underneith. Netting sewed on and shoe goo-ed at the knots. Jute dyed in different colors; green, black, brown and tan. Some jute I'd leave as is, some I would unravel the strands for more fluff. Still needs some fake leaves, etc. Almost got run over by a doe last week. Very exciting. 

Wrap jute around folded cardboard, cut to make strands.


Dye with Rit Dye in hot water.


Attach netting to shirt, hat, etc.


Tie on and open some strands for fluff.



Get up close and personal with game.


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Kohannah said:


> Made mine this past winter. Started with 3xl shirt so I can wear a sweatshirt underneith. Netting sewed on and shoe goo-ed at the knots. Jute dyed in different colors; green, black, brown and tan. Some jute I'd leave as is, some I would unravel the strands for more fluff. Still needs some fake leaves, etc. Almost got run over by a doe last week. Very exciting.
> 
> Wrap jute around folded cardboard, cut to make strands.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Kohannah (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks. It took 35 hours or so. $60-65 total. Good winter project. It sheds alot, so you always have wind checkers. My front left breast was left bare for string clearance. And left arm gets trimmed constantly for same reason. I think it's good now.


----------



## Jason H (Sep 26, 2013)

Kohannah said:


> Thanks. It took 35 hours or so. $60-65 total. Good winter project. It sheds alot, so you always have wind checkers. My front left breast was left bare for string clearance. And left arm gets trimmed constantly for same reason. I think it's good now.


I built one the exact same method as you, but am wondering how I can give mine a wash without destroying it... People say not to wash em, but it still smells like unnatural product and what not. Any ideas?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kohannah said:


> Made mine this past winter. Started with 3xl shirt so I can wear a sweatshirt underneith. Netting sewed on and shoe goo-ed at the knots. Jute dyed in different colors; green, black, brown and tan. Some jute I'd leave as is, some I would unravel the strands for more fluff. Still needs some fake leaves, etc. Almost got run over by a doe last week. Very exciting.
> 
> Wrap jute around folded cardboard, cut to make strands.
> 
> ...


well done!!


----------



## Kohannah (Oct 16, 2014)

Jason H said:


> I built one the exact same method as you, but am wondering how I can give mine a wash without destroying it... People say not to wash em, but it still smells like unnatural product and what not. Any ideas?


I don't think washing will get rid of the smell. I don't think it's unnatural either. But it is a strong hay like odor.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I might make one this winter...looks tedious though


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jason H said:


> I built one the exact same method as you, but am wondering how I can give mine a wash without destroying it... People say not to wash em, but it still smells like unnatural product and what not. Any ideas?


Don't wash it. Drag it thru the mud. And get it completly covered. Let it dry and then bang the clumps out. It shouldn't smell near as bad after that.


----------



## Aeneiad (Jan 8, 2014)

x10

I've worn my g suits in some of the worst conditions you can imagine and it has never been washed. Yes it stinks but it's a musty earth smell so I don't worry about it. 



nick060200 said:


> Don't wash it. Drag it thru the mud. And get it completly covered. Let it dry and then bang the clumps out. It shouldn't smell near as bad after that.


----------

